# Wheel lost at Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge



## SGalicia (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi folks,
I accidentally left my front wheel in the parking garage for the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge Saturday July 30th. Went back 20 min later when I realized my error and it was gone. I think a nice cyclist picked it up for me, I am just trying to reunited my wheelset. What a fatigue brain fart! Otherwise a great ride and really well hosted.

Many thanks,
SGalicia


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm sure you've already done this, but in the event your fatigue laden brain didn't consider it, you might send an email to the organizers, on the off chance that someone turned it over to them, or sent them a note.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

The organizers have emailed everyone.

I park in that garage every day I don't bike in. I'll keep an eye out for it, and it would be worth checking with lost and found ...

Lost and Found


----------

